# Charity Toy Drive



## Blackbeard's

Hi Folks,

I'm doing a charity toy drive for Kilsyth Community Foodbank on the 15th December 10am till 4pm, it'll involve turning up, having your car safe washed and a layer of protection applied (polymer sealant or ceramic compatible sealant if your car has a coating).

Normally my safewash days are booked well in advance, I only do one a month, but on this occasion it's just a turn up and wait your turn.

It normally costs in the region of £30 for a safe wash booking but in lieu of payment just bring a toy for any age (unwrapped so the parent knows what it is) hand it in and wait for your car to be washed.

All my wash materials have very kindly been supplied by Monstershine Car Care.

I'll have a few helpers on the day and there will be Christmas music, snacks and coffee in the unit so if there is a wait then you can at least have a chat and a drink.

Afterwards you're more than welcome to stick around as a mini meet type of idea.

I hope a few of you can make it..... I might need a hand if loads turn up! :lol:

The address is;

Blackbeard's Detailing 
113 Deerdykes View 
Westfield Industrial Estate 
Cumbernauld 
G68 9HN 
www.blackbeardsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kerr

Great effort.


----------



## Blackbeard's

Thanks Kerr,

Took a while looking into what to do and with having a young one myself it was natural to go for a toy drive.

The food bank I choose is also on a referral basis from social support services and caters for the people who need it the most.

No kid should wake up on Christmas and not feel spoilt.


----------



## Andyblue

That is an absolute fantastic idea / thought for charity - congratulations in advance and really hope it goes very well for you :thumb: 

Shame you're too far away otherwise would have come along, all the best :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Well done to you sir, top effort indeed, I hope you get the support you deserve and the credit


----------



## BobbyNelson

What an absolutely fantastic idea. You're absolutely right, every child should wake up on Christmas day and be spoiled.

Maybe we could organise a whip round / just giving page on here to help further?


----------



## ColinG

What great Christmas spirit, good on you I tip my hat sir.


----------



## scooobydont

How did it go?


----------



## RossC

scooobydont said:


> How did it go?


Sorry for the mega late reply, it went very well, a lot of toys donated for the foodbank!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

